# Insurance for twins in usa



## little lady (Dec 7, 2008)

We are just celebrating our wonderful surrogate is nearly eight weeks pregnant with twins in Las Vegas.


Totally bursting with excitement after 9 IVF egg donation cycles and a emotional roller over 15 years .


Could anyone give advice on the twins baby insurance we have to take out in usa?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi little lady


My understanding is that the only policy available is through New Life (which is underwritten by Lloyds of London).  There are a couple of brokers on the US who deal with these policies and if you email me I can send you some contact information.  It's well worth getting in place, since if your little ones end up in hospital for any period of time the US medical bills can be big.


Loads of luck with the pregnancy (and congratulations!).


Natalie


----------



## little lady (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Natalie,


It was so lovely finally meeting you on Saturday.  I totally forgot to ask you a question.


I know  parents of children born  through international surrogacy are now Entitled to maternity pay if born after April. 


What what happens in a case like ours where our babies were due 13th April but won't go full term now as twins so will arrive the latest 13th March? 


Does this mean we miss out on maternity leave ?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

It was lovely to see you too!


You should be fine. We are still waiting for the regulations with the detail to be published, but I've been consulting with the government on this and they told me that there would be transitional provisions so that parents who have a baby due after 6 April who is born early are covered. I'll let you know when I know the detail but hopefully you'll be fine.


Told you you were due some luck from here!!


Natalie


----------



## little lady (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you Natalie you are wonderful.


----------

